# Bristlenose Pleco



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a pleco for my new tank eventually and I was wondering if bristlenose plecos require driftwood in their diet like clown plecos?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually; almost all species of plecos need the wood to aid with digestion.. i keep wood in all of my pleco tanks.... kinda weird seeing 50 or so babies on a piece of wood at the same time....


----------

